# Lightroom with FotoPlayer - Online Gallery - Help Needed



## JohnWoodPhotography (Jan 13, 2010)

I have just started using Lightroom and am looking to automate as many of my activities as possible.

I have downloaded the Fotoplayer and am seriously thinking of using it to create client password protected online galleries where they can order prints etc.

I have a number of questions:

a) Is there a facility to have a menu of different galleries for each client each with their own password?
b) Within a gallery, is it possible to split it up into sub galleries eg Bride, Groom, Ceremony etc?
c) How do I save all my settings in Lightroom for fotoplayer so that I can develop different galleries and select the one that I want?

Many thanks

John
www.John-Wood-Photography.co.uk


----------



## Denis Pagé (Jan 13, 2010)

For almost the same price I would go with TTG galleries. With TTGPages, TTGHighslideGalleryPro and TTGAutoIndex you can do all this and more.


----------



## JohnWoodPhotography (Jan 13, 2010)

Thank you for that - it certainly looks as though it will do the job; now I will have to see how it can be customised


----------



## Denis Pagé (Jan 13, 2010)

You can download the templates to try. They will just be limited in the number of images/galleries until you buy. For password protection, Matthew Campagna (The author) offer a free script or you can use htaccess...


----------

